# Vorrei sapere se fosse/sia/è possibile



## phiana

Vorrei sapere se fosse possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
Vorrei sapere se sia possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
Vorrei sapere se è possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi

mi suona meglio la prima frase ma poi ho pensato che "fosse" è un tempo passato.. 
mi dite che ne pensate?

grazie


----------



## MünchnerFax

È "passato" di nome (anzi _imperfetto_), ma è obbligatorio quando il verbo della principale è al condizionale. 
(Ma perché non chiedere direttamente _Posso prendere un appuntamento?_  )


----------



## Blackman

MünchnerFax said:


> È "passato" di nome (anzi _imperfetto_), ma è obbligatorio quando il verbo della principale è al condizionale.
> (Ma perché non chiedere direttamente _Posso prendere un appuntamento?_  )


 
Mi sento un ignorante, perchè avrei scelto la terza. La prima neppure mi suona...Aiuto, trovatemi una giustificazione grammaticale o dialettale, per favore.

EDIT: A meno che....

_Vorrei prendere, se fosse possibile, un appuntamento...._


----------



## marco.cur

La terza, "vorrei sapere se è possibile".


----------



## Blackman

marco.cur said:


> La terza, "vorrei sapere se è possibile".


 
Ahhhh.....grazie Marco.


----------



## phiana

MünchnerFax said:


> È "passato" di nome (anzi _imperfetto_), ma è obbligatorio quando il verbo della principale è al condizionale.
> (Ma perché non chiedere direttamente _Posso prendere un appuntamento?_  )



meglio di un libro di grammatica
non vorrei usare _posso__ prendere un appuntamento?_ perchè col condizionale e congiuntivo la frase ha un suono più elegante e formale e, magari, ci faccio anche bella figura


----------



## Blackman

phiana said:


> meglio di un libro di grammatica
> non vorrei usare _posso__ prendere un appuntamento?_ perchè col condizionale e congiuntivo la frase ha un suono più elegante e formale e, magari, ci faccio anche bella figura


 
Forte del supporto di altri, mi sento di dire che, se userai la prima, NON farai bella figura.


----------



## giovannino

MünchnerFax said:


> È "passato" di nome (anzi _imperfetto_), ma è obbligatorio quando il verbo della principale è al condizionale.


 
E' la prima volta che non sono d'accordo con te, MF!
Secondo me quello che dici è giustissimo, ma vale solo nel caso di frasi come "vorrei che tu mi aiutassi". Nella frase di phiana la subordinata è retta da "sapere", non da "vorrei", e il verbo "sapere", se affermativo, regge l'indicativo. Mi trovo d'accordo con marco.cur.
Altrimenti dovremmo dire "vorrei sapere se fosse vero che..." invece di "vorrei sapere se è vero che...".


----------



## MünchnerFax

Va bene, ipotizziamo che non fossi molto sveglio all'epoca della risposta. 

Devo dire che anche la terza frase (con _è_) mi suonava corretta  ieri sera, per pigrizia non l'ho scritto e ho fatto male perché ne è  risultata una risposta un po' tronfia e mezza sbagliata.  Però la  prima continua a non dispiacermi, per un qualche motivo il _vorrei _attrae il congiuntivo nella mia testa. Forse in questo caso specifico non riesco a fare la distinzione che sottolinei tra _vorrei_ e _vorrei sapere_. Riprovo dopo il caffè.



phiana said:


> meglio di un libro di grammatica


Vai a fidarti però...


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me nessuna delle tre può considerarsi sbagliata.

La prima la immagino quando si vuole esprimere una ipotesi, una eventualità.

Le altre due fanno pensare a una effettiva richiesta di appuntamento. Il congiuntivo presente dà l'idea di una maggiore deferenza nei confronti dell'interlocutore, ma non è errato, in quanto la frase "vorrei sapere se" equivale a "le chiedo se", e il verbo chiedere ammette il congiuntivo presente.


----------



## ALEX1981X

Sono d'accordo con Infinite

Anche la seconda non è grammaticalmente assurda e il Cong.Presente ci può anche stare


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi sorge un dubbio raggelante: prima scrivo i due tronconi separati, poi li metto insieme.
1. Sarebbe possibile prendere un appuntamento con voi?
2. Vorrei (tanto) saperlo
Tenetevi forte:
3. Vorrei sapere se sarebbe possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## ALEX1981X

Mah!...Giorgio a me la 3 sembra giusta...mi sa di Interrogativa indiretta


----------



## infinite sadness

Esattissimo. 
Ogni volta queste frasi a prima vista fanno confondere.


----------



## giovannino

C'è una discussione precedente su "vorrei sapere se" (qui) che fa riferimento a una discussione simile nel forum della Crusca (qui).

Trovo convincente l'osservazione di IS ("Il congiuntivo presente dà l'idea di una maggiore deferenza nei confronti dell'interlocutore, ma non è errato") anche se continuo a preferire l'indicativo. C'è poi da dire che, come fa osservare Marco1971 nel forum della Crusca, dopo "vorrei sapere se" il congiuntivo presente è possibile solo in pochi casi. Chi direbbe mai "vorrei sapere se vendiate X?" .

Per quanto riguarda la prima frase, col congiuntivo imperfetto, continuo a pensare che sia sbagliata. Ci starebbe bene, invece, il condizionale presente.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche io mi convinco che il congiuntivo imperfetto è sbagliato, mi suonava bene pensando in dialetto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Alex, ti ringrazio. Io avevo postato questo "mostro" perché nessuno aveva immaginato la possibilità di DUE condizionali.
Ciao.
GS


----------



## ilariamps

phiana said:


> Vorrei sapere se fosse possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
> Vorrei sapere se sia possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
> Vorrei sapere se è possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
> 
> mi suona meglio la prima frase ma poi ho pensato che "fosse" è un tempo passato..
> mi dite che ne pensate?
> 
> grazie



 Io direi

VOLEVO sapere se fosse possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi
Vorrei sapere se sia possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi => tale e quale
Vorrei sapere se è possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi => tale e quale ma usato in modo un pochino più informale

Notavo però che cambiando del tutto i verbi (e il senso della frase) mi verrebbe ancora diverso.

Tipo 
Vorrei andare se fosse possibile alla toilette
Vorrei mangiare se fosse possibile
Etc etc


----------



## lorenzos

> 1. Vorrei sapere se fosse possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi.
> 2. Vorrei sapere se sia possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi.
> 3. Vorrei sapere se è possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi.


Per me la terza. Ma anche:
1. Vorrei sapere, se fosse possibile, *come *prendere un appuntamento con Voi.


----------



## Salvo77

La prima per me suona corretta. Se nella principale vi è il condizionale, il congiuntivo imperfetto nella subordinata è usato per indicare posteriorità rispetto all'azione presente nella principale:
Vorrei sapere (In questo momento), se fosse possibile prendere (in futuro e quindi successivamente al desiderio espresso in questo momento)


----------



## bearded

Salvo77 said:


> Vorrei sapere (In questo momento), se fosse possibile prendere (in futuro


Mi dispiace di essere in disaccordo con Salvo77.  Perché mai il congiuntivo imperfetto dovrebbe esprimere un futuro?
Le interrogative indirette , introdotte da 'se', credo che possano corrispondere a domande dirette illuminanti circa i modi e i tempi:
1. è possibile..? > Vorrei sapere se sia possibile (se è possibile: colloquiale; se sarebbe possibile: eccessivamente cortese/ipotetico)
2. era possibile nel 20° secolo? > Vorrei sapere se fosse possibile nel 20° secolo (se era: colloquiale; se sarebbe stato: cortese/ipotetico)
3. sarà possibile domani? > Vorrei sapere se sarà possibile domani (l'italiano non possiede il futuro del congiuntivo o del condizionale).
Credo che un congiuntivo imperfetto non possa sostituire l'inesistente futuro del congiuntivo.

PS. la numerazione è solo mia e non corrisponde a quelle precedenti. Indica solo: possibilità nel presente, nel passato e nel futuro.


----------



## berlinboy

Giorgio Spizzi ha ragione. Si tratta di una proposizione dubitativa e quindi vuole il condizionale, quindi:
"Vorrei sapere se sarebbe possibile prendere un appuntamento con Voi"
Fonte treccani È corretto “le scrivo per chiederle se sarebbe possibile fissare un appuntamento con lei giorno” o è meglio utilizzare la forma con il congiuntivo al posto del condizionale “le scrivo per chiederle se fosse possibile fissare un appuntamento con lei giorno”?


----------

